# Portuguese Car to UK?



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi All,
I expect this has been asked a thousand times before (I know it's there but I can't find it in previous threads) - how long can you use a car in the UK that has been brought in from within the EU (Portugal).
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

christopherdouglas said:


> Hi All,
> I expect this has been asked a thousand times before (I know it's there but I can't find it in previous threads) - how long can you use a car in the UK that has been brought in from within the EU (Portugal).
> Cheers,
> Chris


The basic answer is you cant use it at all if you have imported it, it must be taxed, MOT and insured straight away. it cant be kept on public roads until this is done. if you are only going to keep it in uk for a short time you are ok.


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Stevan,
Thanks for that.
I'm coming up to the time to replace my car here in the UK, but, as we are planning on a move to Portugal in a year or so the intention was to buy one there now, bring it back and use it here until we go and then take it back to use as our main car there.

Taxing & MOT would have to be done on the next car I bought here anyway so may not be a problem. It's just impossibly expensive to take a UK car over there.

Mmm, now I'm just thinking out loud! Got to stop that!
Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## allan w (Aug 9, 2009)

You can use a car registered in an other EU country in the UK for six months in any twelve month period (you can't stay for six months nip over on a day trip to Calais come back and have another six months), provided that it is legal in the country of origin, and the intention is to re export it, that is to say if the car is legal in Portugal it's fine to use it in the UK for up to six months, you must of course be insured for third party risks, if the car has Portuguese insurance it should be OK for the UK as all insurance sold within the EU must also provide the minimum cover for any other EU country, but would advise you check with your insurer, I recently took my French registered car to the UK for an extended stay, I actually stayed for a year, so had to buy a UK car for the last six months, (bought a cheap one off ebay and re sold it just before I came back here) just parked the French car up on the drive,take a look at direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/BuyingAndSellingAVehicle/ImportingAndExportingAVehicle/DG_10014623, allan



christopherdouglas said:


> Hi Stevan,
> Thanks for that.
> I'm coming up to the time to replace my car here in the UK, but, as we are planning on a move to Portugal in a year or so the intention was to buy one there now, bring it back and use it here until we go and then take it back to use as our main car there.
> 
> ...


----------



## christopherdouglas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello Allan,
Thank you, thats all the info we needed.
We were considering more than 6 months but, as that is the limit, I'll just have to make my present car last a little longer and buy the new one nearer the move.
Cheers, all the best,
Chris


----------



## Vitorb (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello I bring my car from Portugal in January I have tax, insurance and all of that thing. How long can I keep the car here? Do I need to change my registering number to be legal in Uk?


----------

